# Waterproof Camera?



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Instead of dishing out $1.2k for a waterproof case for my T3i, I thought I'd just buy a cheaper compact waterproof camera... here's the contenders:

Panasonic Lumix TS20 - $130 (Cheapest by far but colors look washed out)
Nikon Coolpix AW100 - $279 (Leaning towards this atm.. best price/performance)
Olympus TG-1iHS - $360 (Expensive but highest image quality?)

Any experience/suggestions? Going to mainly use it for snorkeling.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder what kind of project you got up your sleeve besides snorkeling. Have you considered the GoPro HD Hero cam?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have the olympus tough 6020. i love it! my only two complaints are that is the veiwing screen in very small, and to me many photos look blurry on that screen that actually are not blurry. and the battery life is short.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can build a waterproof casing for the camera.. I think I saw it on youtube once.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would definately do the go pro


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

gopro hands down


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

What is it for? Sea life make good camera but they are scuba good, not sure if you need to go that deep. 
Eta my brain is not working today, if you dive at all while snorkeling I would look at scuba cameras like the sea life. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The GoPro mount seems pretty cool, image quality doesn't look that bad either. Waterproof to 60m! The others were one just 30m.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

My fiancee has the Sony DSC-TX10 and it's pretty phenomenal for a point n shoot. Waterproof to 16 feet, drop "proof", dust proof n all that jazz.

IMO, for what she wanted (tough, compact, quality images, dunking camera into reef tank but not for deep sea diving) it's much better than most of it's "tough" camera competition and it doesn't look like a fisher-price so people take you a little more seriously when you are out and about.

http://snapsort.com/cameras/Sony-TX10-competitors#waterproof
http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-AW100-vs-Sony-TX10


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha I could totally rock a fisher-price camera 

TY for all the suggests, I'll have to do a little more research, but it'll most likely come down to whichever's I find a good deal on slickdeals, lol.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you seen this
http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/fe...ct=hardGoodPrd:1218380520304&id=1218380520304


----------



## Darreiamss (Aug 16, 2012)

i am the user of sony DSC-TX 10. ITS waterproof upto 16 feet, it is dust proof and its drop proof. it has brilliant picture quality and i would suggest to have this series of sony


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I was looking into the gopro myself, the only problem is that there's no screen so you can't review your shots or videos until you connect it to a computer. unless of course you buy the screen attachment


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Personally, I think it is worth the investment for a GoPro, even though there is no LCD. I plan on upgrading to the LCD and I also plan on getting the skeleton case so I can have better audio. The audio is great for sports and stuff, but if people are talking, it isn't the best.


----------



## Jon_TX (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally, I like the Canon Powershot G series with their waterproof cases. Cases run ~250, camera ~ 450. Definitely good value for the type of camera and capabilities, especially since I already had the camera. They are also good for video. A friend has a gopro and love it, plus they are cheaper.


----------



## slowgrower (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure why all the suggestions for the GoPro. Is everyone into extreme sports? In my opinion, you will be much happier having a camera with a screen. I suggest spending some time at http://www.dpreview.com/. There is plenty of information and they cover just about every camera ever made...except the GoPro.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Have had several of the Olympus, great! Cameras! they will take a beating to

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Jon_TX said:


> Personally, I like the Canon Powershot G series with their waterproof cases. Cases run ~250, camera ~ 450. Definitely good value for the type of camera and capabilities, especially since I already had the camera. They are also good for video. A friend has a gopro and love it, plus they are cheaper.


The g12 is a great camera, my friend uses it for diving and it takes great shots 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------

